# I am serious!!!!!



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

I had a guy come into my work today and told me he wanted to make his brand new W8 400WHP
now is there anything out there yet for these cars????
I.E. chip, turbo, SC??????????????
anything would be great!
web sties would be helpful.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: I am serious!!!!! (Gerapudo)*

I wish I could help - but I haven't heard anything about modifications for the W8. Since it's so new and quite frankly of limited production - i'm inclined to think that we won't see much of anything in the near future.


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: I am serious!!!!! ([email protected])*

I heard there was a tuner over in Germany that had a chip for them that showed 10+hp gains but it was mega expensive. I'm with Joe on this one unless you do something custom with engine management to control the fueling there won't be much for this motor, you'd be better off with a 1.8t as there are a ton of mods for them already
Mike


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: I am serious!!!!! (VWMike81)*

i told the customer that his car would be down for 1 year, i said totaly rebuild engine, custom pists/rods to be made, 9:1CR, 2 custom made turbo manifolds, standalone engine manigement...............
$30K +


----------



## evlgreg (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: I am serious!!!!! (Gerapudo)*

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/front_...express.co.uk/news/ae_news_story.php?id=29217
R40, Stock should be better than 400hp
Evlgreg


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: I am serious!!!!! (Gerapudo)*

Chips for the W8 are generally worth about 25hp.
iirc, GIAC just came out with a new chip for the W8 (reasonably priced).

With an intake, exhaust, and chip, you would be looking at somewhere around 315hp.
I'm not sure, but if Schrick makes cams for the W8, you could be looking at 350hp.


----------



## Gerapudo (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: I am serious!!!!! (candywhitepassat)*

thanks guys keep them coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

